# *title pending* App thread



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

*THIS THREAD IS CLOSED TO FURTHER APPLICANTS*
((This is just an idea that I’ve had boiling in my mind for a long time, based on a nail biting game. If you have any interest in this RP please post your character based on the guidelines below. I have no real quarrel with any specific races (Squats *hey I thought they were cool*, Ogryns, Ratlings, Chaos marines, Tyranids, e.t.c), so long as you can come up with a reason as to why they’re on Zephian and if you want to play a specific member of another gaurd regiment there could always be auxilary reinforcements that are already with the regiment (they did just come from the Eye of Terror) or maybe arrived later. If you have any questions feel free to PM me and I’ll do my best to answer.
*Please Note* My stance on grammar and post length are this, if one understands what your character is doing and can easily react to it, your okay. All I ask is that you’re intelligible))

The planet Zephian 89, a quite colony in the Ultima Segmentum, just outside the Gates of Vraal, never truly had warranted any serious attention. Most of its population is of medium wealth, planetary tithes have all been paid on time, and enthusiasm for the obligatory Guard drafting is quite high amongst the locals, who view it as an honour to serve in the Emperor’s name. A few times the Adeptus Arbites have been called in to stem some minor heretic uprisings but on the whole Ecclesiarchal teachings have been obeyed by an overwhelming majority of the planet. The planets geography is nothing of particular interest, one single landmass surrounded by a wide ocean, 35% of the northern mainland is compromised of lush jungle, while the rest is simply temperate plains with a small dot of a mineral rich mountain range down to the south. One major Hive City (Livoc) contains a majority of the population, sandwiched between the mountains and jungle, the rest live in agricultural settlements. On the whole a planet of no real significance.

That is until two years ago, when a mining expedition found a site of technological importance. A site that predated the Horus heresy and (according local Techpriests) could probably date back to the Dark Age of technology itself and contained a technological artefact. The planets Astropaths immediately sent out a short length message in all directions of space, a passing Adeptus Mechanicus frigate (now nothing more than debris in orbit) was the first ship to receive the message and the first to land its troops (2 squads of Skitirai tech-guard and an Archmagos techpriest by the name of Lysandeg). The archmagos examined the sites for two weeks before concluding that an Imperial Guard regiment should be called in quickly, lest the newly discovered STC fall into the wrong hands.

A long distance Astropathic message was sent out to the Imperial high command, which immediately responded by sending a 1500 strong regiment of Cadia's ‘Finest’, with a thick armoured backbone column. Sadly what the Archmagos had not anticipated was for the message to also be picked up by two ships of the Adeptus Astrates, regrettably of separate chapters, The Iron Hands (one of the oldest marine Chapters in existence) and the Unseen Ones (A incredibly young chapter of only 700 years). These two ships immediately set course for Zephian 89 to lay their claim to the STC. When all three forces arrived (simultaneously no less)) on the planet’s surface an already tense situation went from worse, to utterly fucked.

As soon as the forces set foot on the ground each and every piece of the planets already meagre orbital defences were destroyed beyond repair, the colonel in charge of the Guard forces instantly assumed that this had been the work of one of the marine chapters. The order to freely shoot upon any astrates within sight was freely given. Both Father Zantus and Epistolary Andrian were shocked by this assumption and both were swift to retaliate. Andrians being the far more reluctant of the two commanders. Zantus on the other hand immediately stepped up to the challenge, considering the guardsmen little more than maggots that did not deserve Zephian’s prize and the unseen ones pups to be brutally shoved aside. The orbital exchanges of fire between the three ships that night were massive, and lasted several days before they finally scarpered to opposite sides of the planet, mighty guns only seeing the planet.

The ground beneath the battle barges turned from a once quiet colony into a hotly contested warzone in quite literally the blink of an eye, the hive city and mountains (including the STC) immediately falling into the hands of the guard. The current locations of the spacemarine strongholds are unknown, but large and brutal skirmishes have been common place in the weeks after the explosion of the orbital defences, sometimes with all three participating forces battling around the mountains of the mainland.

Recently though an Inquisitor arrived on the planet, quite unexpectedly seeing as no new ships had been detected... Why the Inquisitior and his small private army had come to Zephian no one truly knew. Was he here to try and stem this brutal conflict of Imperial vs. Astrates vs. Astrates? (unlikely) Was he here to investigate the STC’s purity? (again less than likely, that was the Mechanicus's job not the Inquisition's) No one truly knew, in all likehood no one would for his duration on the planet seeing as he operated in a highly mobile force that came and dissapeared without warning. Although to those who listened to the cryptic whispers within the warp could guess what might be searched for. A phrases like “Where the Omnissah’s gift Lies” and “The Soulless Soul” amongst hundreds of others, kept repeating past the lips of insane Psykers and Daemons... Each and every creature that spoke of such things did so with no small amounts of fear.

((these are just the bios of the Main NPCs I will be playing, you do not have to make your own bio in any similar style, it's just for dramatic effect))
+++__ Astrates Record 956KL__+++
+Status: Complete+

Name: Iron Father Zantus

Age: 902. Led severalcampaigns in the name of Adeptus Mechanicus, Astrates (his own chapter mostly) , and even the Emperor’s inquisition <Ordo Hereticus and Malleus most prevalent>.... ++Jurisdiction insufficient++

Race: Spacemarine a.k.a. Astrates “Angel of death”

Description: 9’5” in height, weighs 432 pounds. 560 pounds when fully equipped. Black hair hangs down to shoulders. Face is angular in shape, with a strong square jaw that seems to compliment it, would be considered attractive... If not for the many hundreds [if not thousands] scars and bionic left eye (remaining eye has black irises indefinable from the pupil). Arms and legs have all been replaced with bionic counterparts, most organs are presumed to be redundant, speculated that some of the Astrates augs are still present [Twin hearts, black carapace, gene-seed, and third lung in all probability]. What remains of Zantus’s body is stocky and muscular, built for the destruction of foes. Usually seen with Mk VI Corvus [commonly revered to as ‘Womble armour’] pattern Power Armour; The studded left shoulder pad, and beak-like helmet make this obvious. The armour is modified for use with Zantus’s bionic limbs and eye, adorned with purity seals, its colouration is pitch black with a gin metal grey trimming [Typical of the Iron Hands Chapter], right shoulder pad displays one of the iron hands of Ferrous Mannus [The official heradly of this chapter]. Armour is more resistant to damage than other variants [Perhaps Artificer?]

Personality: Single minded, once Zantus has set a goal he will see it through, regardless of consequences, has been known to fire upon Imperial forces if they get in the way. He claims them to be little more than a hindrance, if encountered proceed with EXTREME caution. Loyalty remains within the Emperor and Ohmnissah, so far has spat in the face of the temptations that chaos and aliens offers. Assessment: Efficient tool, but should be utilized when no other Imperials are near.

Equipment: Varies, though Zantus does appear to have his favourite set of gear. Full servo harness (standard pattern; Plasma cutter arm, flamer arm, 2 servo clamp arms), pack itself is the pitch black of Zantus’s armour, while the servo-arms are of the gun metal trim colouration. Golden rosetta (the symbol of office for Iron Fathers) hangs over his chest [Just above the Imperial Aquila of his armour] attached to a thick chain of dull grey, the force field generated by the amulet has saved this venerable marine innumerable times. In built Auspex (located in bionic eye) has been utilized often enough to be a recognizable part of gear. His bionic arms are more often than not covered in thick power fists of irreplacable quality which he uses with surgical lethality, especially when coupled with the Servo Harness. More often than not Zantus can be seen with a teleport homer hanging off his harness. Usually Zantus strides across the battlefield as a lone death machine, but on that rare occasion he can be seen with a servitor retinue. On the even rarer occasion he can be seen with a terminator command retinue. Armour is assumed to have the ability to sustain life in a vacuum for several hours. [note: Zantus is a veteran of hundreds of campaigns and has earned his terminator honours 4 times over]

Bio: ++ Error code: 5674, improper Binary code given++

Relations: relatives have either been killed or corrupted.

Text Colour: “THE FLESH IS WEAK!!” (black)

Other info: Currently in command of the battle cruiser ‘Eisen Faust’, containing an unknown amount troops. Appears to be heading to the planet Zephian 89, purpose is uncertain. Assumed that it relates to the Astropathic broadcast claiming that a ‘uncorrupted technological artefact’ has been found [Perhaps an Emperor class titan? ... STC?]

+++__ Astrates Record 678H__+++
+Status: 95% Complete+
Name: Epistolary Andrian

Age: 250, almost the oldest member of his fledging chapter, the ‘Unseen Ones’. Has been seen leading several scout marine detachments around The Eye of Terror conflict zones. He spent 65 years in the service of the Deathwatch, earning his Epistolary status in the realm of Ultramar after defeating several Zaonthropes singlehandedly. ++ Red level clearance required:____++ 

Race: Spacemarine a.k.a. Astrates or “Angel of Death”, Psyker

Description: 8’6” in height [Small for the astrates yes]. Weighs 396 pounds, 470 when Andrian has is armour donned. Sharp and well defined facial features, very few scars (for a Spacemarine), eyes are tinted an aquamarine colour that glows in the dark ever so slightly. Hair is kept in a short buzz cut, for ease of use with his Psychic-hood. Bodily structure is Lean and sinewy, designed for swift reflexes rather than brute strength [Though, like any astrates, he outmatches any normal man in bodily strength and endurance]. All biological implants are of the standard Astrates pattern. He is always seen on the field wearing the Mk VII Aquila pattern Power Armour of varying colours, depending on where the combat is [the entire chapter’s colour scheme is unknown, seeing as it changes to fit with local foliage and tundra, to maximize stealth]. Currently the armour’s scheme is a dirty brown with green highlights, left shoulder pad displaying a blue eye over which the crosshairs of a sniper scope are lain [the heraldry of this chapter]. His right shoulder pad and arm is always coloured in a dull matted grey, the shoulder pad itself its engraved with litanies of hatred toward the alien, with an ‘I’ (skull in the middle of it) is stamped across the pad’s length [in obvious honour of his service to the Deathwatch] .

Personality: Few points can be made on this, seeing as epistolary Andrian is a man of very few words. Any conversation held with him is short and to the point. The few who have met him, to a limited extent, call him a secretive and dangerous mutant [Alas this is how most psykers are regarded], the former being the truest point. His loyalties remain entirely with the Emperor and has a reputation amongst several Officer circles within the imperial guard as a ruthless and efficient commander, no small thanks to his Psyker powers. {Note: Andrian is a powerful, albeit well trained, Psyker. Caution would not be out of place when dealing with him, lest the unlikely possibility of corruption does occur}

Equipment: Constant. He always seen with a force blade, forged to resemble a katana with a much thicker and longer blade (engraved with several green glowing prayers of devotion in high gothic), light [For an astrates blade], easily swung, and highly versatile in close combat. The fact that its imbued with energies drawn directly from the warp only contributes to the blades lethality. Mounted atop his pack is a golden Iron Halo, which pulsates with energy once it is activated [earned during a daring raid against a traitor stronghold in the Sabbat worlds]. Hanging around his shoulder’s is a camo-mantle that changes its pattern to match its surroundings, presumed to be an admantium mantle [certainly would explain how he managed to get back up after receiving several shots from a Lascannon]. The ranged weapon that he uses most often is a combi-bolter (plasmapistol) with plenty of spare magazines and plasma charges [though obviously much less of the latter] and a targeter that is linked to his visual senses [Effectively allowing him to see through his weapon]. To top it all off the magazines for his bolter contain Kraken bolts, giving it the capacity to cause damaged to much more heavily armourd targets [Assumed that the ammunition has been supplied by the Ordo Xenos, as thanks to Andrian’s service]. Lastly he is never seen without a psychic hood.{note: has been seen with a familiar at rare occasions}

Bio: +_Data incomplete/Corrupted/Deleted_+

Relations: ++Mechanicus jurisdiction required++

Text colour: “Should we really be discussing this?” (Green)

Other Info: Currently in command of the strike cruiser ‘Hand of God’, Unkown number of troops within. Appears to be heading to the planet Zephian 89, purpose is uncertain. Assumed that it relates to the Astropathic broadcast claiming that a ‘uncorrupted technological artefact’ has been found [Perhaps an Emperor class titan? ... STC?]

+++__ Telepathica/Culexus \/ Merged Files\/ Record 59NDK__+++
+Status: several counts of information have either gone missing, or been deleted. File authenticity is questionable+
Name: Damiel Maelkus

Age: Unkonwn [Sources speculate late to early twenties] +_Further information on subject has been deleted_+

Race: Human ** VERMILLION level clearance required:___**

Description: 6’00” tall... +File corrupted, resuming to next legible point+ One sky blue eye and a Dark blue one, have been known to glow when powers are ca... +File lost, resuming to next legible point+ Face is fine and angular, a little gaunt [malnourishment?], hair is long and unkempt, stubble covers this man’s face. +Further information on subject impossible to receive+

Personality: Impossible to determine, not enough public contact. May be deranged heretic or Imperial citizen [Once more it’s impossible to be certain]

Equipment: Varies with no proper patern. Though this man is often seen with a... +File deleted+

Bio: +Incomplete data+

RElAt1onS: MaELkUs IS pREsuMeD +Unable to bring out more legible data, too corrupt+

Text colour: “LEAVE ME ALONE!” (blue)

Other info: Location unknown

+++__ Malleus/Hereticus \/ Merged Files\/ Traitor Record 55LJ__+++
+Status: Complete, but extremely restricted+
Name: Inquisitor lord Kaelen Rovoxl , now declared Extremis Diabolus and stripped of his title

Age: 150 + Further information considered a moral threat, intel deleted+

Race: Human [Mutations are more than likely to have occurred] Psyker

Description: [Irrelevant due to several facial reconstructive surgeries, Rovoxl could look like anyone]

Personality: +Information withheld by the authority of the God-Emperor+

Equipment: ++ Error code: 5674, improper Binary code given++

Bio: +Morally Corrupt data, Password required:_____+

Relations: Executed due to affiliation

Text colour: “I dare do naught but serve my Emperor.” (orange)

Other Info: Suspected involvement within the current Zephian 89 conflict. Has been speculated that he is responsible for the unauthorized requisition of several inquisitorial stormtroopers, several Chimera transports (aswell as one Rhino) [The Ordo Malleus refuses to release exact numbers]. Officio Assasinorum has reported that several [Numbers won’t be given by the Officio] Death Cult assassins and a Vanus operative have gone missing [May or not be linked to Rovoxl but the operatives went missing the day the troops did, so a link is likely]

Please Post Any of your Characters (you may play as many or as few as you want, so long as you can pull it off) according this grid:
Name:
Age:
Race:
Description:
Personality:
Equipment:
Bio: (optional)
Text colour: (optional)
Reason for appearance:
((If you find anything else to add to your character bio your more than welcome too))


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

are we aloud to play as our own chapters or not? and if not what ranks can we play as? E.G. captain or a seargent kinda thing, dark


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

dark angel said:


> are we aloud to play as our own chapters or not? and if not what ranks can we play as? E.G. captain or a seargent kinda thing, dark


Well Dark Angel it would be greatly appreciated if you could stick to one of the before mentioned chapters, would probably make things a little easier for me GMing, but I'll be nice and not omit other chapters, more soldiers to have at the front! Be from whichever chapter you wish, recommended rank sergeant but a captain is fine if you can pull it off. (note if you do decide to play as one of the aleady mentioned chapters your highest level of command will be in second place). Hope that answers your question.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

ok thanks ill try and get a character up later:biggrin:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Wait can we play as any character?


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

So long as you can come up with a logical reason as to why they are present anything you wish, but be reasonable to some extent when it comes to power (e.g. no dreadnaughts and carnifex players please) 
(oh and if everyone could include starting location in their bio, which could include orbit if your just arriving, that'd be great)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

how about deathwatch?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Minorass said:


> *Please Note* My stance on grammar and post length are this, if one understands what your character is doing and can easily react to it, your okay. All I ask is that you’re intelligible))


While its nice that you have a, more or less, lax requirement for spelling and post length; do realize that Roleplay Threads already has a set standard. So sorry if its a bit higher than you'd like the standard to be, but thats the way it is. (Legible text in posts is already a rule of Heresy anyway.)


It looks interesting Minorass, but I'm unsure of what we all would be doing in the RP. Are we all, for the most part, going to be alone and left to do our own thing? Directed towards and ultimate goal with a group of other members? Something entirely different?


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

Dark Angel
Well if you have a good reason for a deathwatch squad being there alright, if you don't mind I'd like you to PM that reason to me because I'm not entirely sure what the Deathwatch would be doing here, just to look it over.
DarkReever
For the most part I will be trying to direct you all toward an ultimate gaol, I'm going to wait till all the character bios are up before i figure how to guide you all toward that gaol without putting you on all on too short of a leash (though I have general idea of what to do, i'm not entirely clueless). And I am sorry for misreading the post length and grammar requirments... besides they don't seem that high in my eyes, they just ensure im getting decent posters


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Elisa

Age: 315

Race: Sister of Battle Canoness

Description: http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs31/i/2008/234/a/3/Canoness_Therese_by_DeadXCross.jpg
Without the eye patch

Personality: Elisa is very calm for a sister of battle. She tends to be quiet and reserved and usually hears the full story before giving judgment. She knows when to break the rules and when to follow them. For these reasons is very respected by the Inquisition. Yet this does not stop her from delivering the Emperor judgment.

Equipment: Bolter Combi-Flamer, Inferno Pistol, Blessed Weapon, Artificer Armour and Rosarius.

Bio: Most of Elisa early life is unknowed. She only began to stand out when the Inquisition recruited her to and several other agents to investigate a planet whose communications were being jammed. The Inquisition forced them to take a public ship which was later captured by several pirates. Elisa and her fellow Inquisitorial agent’s fought off and killed the pirates and restored order to the ship. 

They then took the pirate ship and landed on the planet and soon made their way to an Imperial Guard base who gave them an update and stated that Imperial Guard where actually turning to the side of the enemy. Elisa and the rest of the Inquisition agent’s decided to rest for the night. Yet they were awakened by alarms where they found three traitor guards trying to sneak in. One of the Inquisitor agents’s killed two of them while Elisa captured the other one. They tried to force the traitor to speak but they had no luck. They decided to call it a night and rest once again. The next morning they went with several Imperial Guard scouts on a jeep towards the mountains. They were ambush by six traitor Guardsmen on three motorcycles. Elisa managed to shoot one of the wheels causing two of the traitor Guardsmen to fall back. The traitors then moved closer to the jeep as they opened fired. One of the Inquisitorial agents managed to shoot a guardsmen riding in the passenger sheet of the motorcycle. He then managed to hi-jack the motorcycle. Elise then did the same and killed off the remaining traitor guards.

They then reach there destination where they found a sewer which they then traveled and found an old city. After exploring the city they found the one responsible for jamming the communications. The Inquisitorial Agent’s fought his henchmen. Elisa killed two of them and eventually killed the leader who was later to be revealed to be a mutant. They returned back to the guard base and gave their report. The commander of the guard told them that the communications had been restored and the enemy army was now falling part and had become disorganized. Elisa and her fellow Inquisitoral Agent’s then reported back to the Inquisitor.

Since then Elisa has done many missions and fought in many battles. She has been force to work with thugs, pyskers and many other Inquisitorial agents. Yet her faith has always remained strong and she has never doubted the Emperor. Recently she has been promoted to a Canoness and now leads a small number of sisters.

Text colour: We are only innocent in Death! (White)

Reason for appearance: Elisa was sent to investigate and help restore order. She represents both the Inquisition and the Ecclesiarchy.

Starting Location: In orbit


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

Name:Former Captain Greiss, now just Greiss
Age:Looks to be about 30
Race:Human
Description:About 6'2", lean but strong physique. Heavy scars on his face show that he is no stranger to war. Short brown hair and slightly reddish-brown beard. Wears Cadian style Flak Armour hes kept from his days in the war, though any colors or markings have long since faded or worn off. Usually keeps his helmet attached to his pack, unless in combat.
Personality:Fairly quiet, gruff, and reserved. Likes to take time and think rather than making rash decisions. Not very religious.
Equipment:An autogun and a shotgun with executioner and manstopper rounds. He also has experience with Lasguns, Flamers, Grenade Launchers, and light bolt weaponry, though he no longer has access to any of these. Also has his chainsword and combat knife.

Bio: Served in a PDF during abbadon's 13th Black crusade. Acted with valor throughout the conflict and was promoted to Sergeant after the heretics were forced out of the system. Was quick to join up with a regiment heading to Cadia to help reinforce the fight there. Re-routed to nearby star system and fought in a few engagements there. His superior officer was KIA and he took command of his platoon for the remainder of the conflict. His position was made permanent at the end of that conflict. Continued to Cadia. Arrived after the Chaos forces were forced from space and was sent with the rest of his regiment to help destroy all chaos forces remaining planetside.

Landing didn't go well. His regiments landing craft was hit by Laser batteries shortly after entering the atmosphere. Crashed deep in Chaos territory. Two thirds of his entire regiment died in the crash. The rest stumbled out of the transport only to find themselves surrounded on all sides by Chaos Space Marines. Fought a long and bloody battle back to imperial lines. By the time the regiment reached the safety of the Imperial lines less than a platoon remained from the original regiment. The Cadian commanders felt that it would be easier to disband the remaining soldier than reform them into an existing regiment.

After being honorably discharged, Greiss took his Shotgun, Chainsword, and Combat Knife, and, tired of war, retired to a quiet nearby agricultural world to restart his life. Unfortunately this quiet little world was about to get quite a bit noisier.

Reason for appearance: His quiet little world has gone a little haywire. And Greiss isn't the type of person to just sit idly by and watch his newfound life get torn down around him. And, if he's quite honest with himself, he sometimes misses the feeling of being in combat.

Starting Location: Agricultural Complex on planet.


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

Very nice bios Colonel and Necrosis
additional, I will only be accepting six people in total into this RP 3 of those six places have now been filled so if anyone else wants in its first come first serve.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Putting a limit is always good. Allows the gm and other people to easily follow it.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

name: brother captain argus rezail 

age: 820

race: captain of the holy inquisitions deathwatch
description: a bit taller than most marines, a scar that was caused by a dark eldar three hundred years ago runs down the right side of his face and down to his chin, his right eye is now a bionic, he has short grey hair.

personality: tough and arrogent too strangers but too his team mates a good leader and close friend

equipment: a ornate bolter given to him as a gift for saving a ordo xeno inquisitor from a horde of tyranids, a powersword taken from a dead comrade, a pair of bolt pistols, wears mark IV 'corvus' armour.

bio: born on the world of ferixia, argus was soon initated into the crusaders chapter where he was placed under the command of scout sergeant jarus who he soon grew bonds with, his first assignment was with the rest of scout squad jarus, to help quell a rebellion along with elements of the first and seventh company, the fighting was devastating and the surviving members of squad jarus were inducted into the seventh where argus was given the command of them after jarus had personally recomended him for the role. 

fighting the orks
then after thirty years as commander of squad rezail, argus and the entire seventh were sent to help defend the imperial world of hastur from the green tide, he was among the first of the marines too set foot on hastur along with four scout squads from captain jarus's scout company and two squads of veterans, the opening battle was bloody as the tactical squad ripped through waagh, the drop pods of the seventh began to land and captain mihail borik himself landed right in front of warboss bloodiedtuff, the giant warboss charged forward and the pair began to duel, then the giant warboss lifted the ancient captain into the air and cleaved him in half, rezail was the closest marine too the stricken captain and charged forward, with one might heft of his chainsword the giant warboss was beheaded, the orks began to flee as the rest of the seventh set up a defensive postition around their dying captain, rezail ran too his lord and was said too have been handed the captains helmet which had been worn by every captain of the seventh, this symbolized the new commander of the seventh. 

the deathwatch
being only three hundred at the time rezail became the youngest ever captain in the chapter, he led the seventh on countless victories against the vile xeno and foul mutant, this gathered the attention of the inquisition, they followed his battles for thirty years when it was decided he would be initiated into the deathwatch, he was whisked away from his chapter at just four hundred years old, this became a time of grief for his beloved chapter but was also a time of happiness.

members of his squad (these will be NPC)

techmarine ferrox, a member of the imperial fists chapter and second in command of the killteam. 

devastator sergeant marius,former blood angels, heavy support in the killteam and another close friend of argus.

brother harik, a former space wolf, the teams tactical support and like the other two members of the team a close friend of argus.

assault brother zaal, a former raven guard marine who specialised in the combat form of assault, he as with the other members of the team a close friend of argus.

reason for appearance
argus was sent too zephian 89 by the ordo xeno after it was believed the imperial guard regiments present were under the influence of the xeno and too provide support for the space marines present.

starting location
the deathwatch strike cruiser, honour and glory.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

-------[Incoming Transmission]-------

[Inquisitorial Records: Code Level; Omega]

---[Recently changed to: Code Level: White]

---][----Inquisitorial Message From Inquisitor Rafael: I have deemed it necessary for these records to finally be out in the open and available to all forces of the Imperium of man, Astartes, Arbites, Inquisitorial, Imperial Guard and others. The man detailed below and his two companions are known as The Coven and are considered a very high level threat. Their recent appearance on this planet has given the Imperium the perfect opportunity to catch and bring these three traitors to justice. To all Imperial forces who recieve this message please proceed with the utmost caution. Unfortunately the files on Stefan and Carlisle have been deleted so I have worked them into Vladimir's records. For the Emperor.---][----

Thought for the day: Vigilance is the only true virtue

--------[Password Required for further Information______<Password overridden>]-----------

Name: Vladimir 

Age: 10,159

Race: Fallen Blood Angel from the heresy era

Description: Very tall, even for a marine, and thin, his skin is a pasty white and his irises are a blood red, his mouth full of sharpened white teeth, other than that he has long curly brown hair and beautiful blue eyes. His armor is a darkened blood red and all blood angel iconography has been scraped off by him. He wears a black cloak about himself and the only weapon he has is the archaic, ornate power sword he carries, the only other objects he carries are a chalice and a small knife he uses to cut apart his prey. 

Personality: Very proper in his speech and somewhat of a recluse. While he really does not worship any said god of chaos he long ago gave in to drinking blood which he believes in his twisted mind that he must have to survive now(vampire-ish)

Bio: Vladimir was one of the orginal Blood Angels to be taken from Baal during the Great Crusade. He fouht fo his legion in all of its campaigns and became a decorated veteran, he was boisterous and friendly with anyone but this was soon to change. When his legion and his primarch were trapped on a daemon world, a ploy of the warmaster to keep them from aiding the Emperor, he and his squad were trapped and isolated from the rest of the legion. As they saw their primarch fall they, like their other brothers, fell to the red thirst and butchered their way to a waiting thunderhawk as the rest of their brothers left the planet. They docked on a small strike cruiser, Emperor's Blood, and made ready to leave but once in the warp they were stranded for what seemed like months, the marines eventually turning on each other succumbing to the red thirst once again.

Vladimir found that if he drank the blood of others his power was strengthened, if only for a short while, and so he fell deeper into madness. Eventually the ship exited the warp near a small system and the few marines left snapped out of their hazes, the shock of what they had done too much to bear and so they killed themselves, all except Vladimir. He sent out a distress signal and when ships arrived he snuck on board the others and traveled to the systems they went to, feeding on the crew as he went, sometimes jumping ship on a planet for awhile only to find another way off. 

Companions(NPCs): He has two other former Blood Angels marines that follow him, Stefan is short and squat and has painted his armor a pitch black and wears a blood spattered crimson cloak, he wields a set a lightning claws to devastating effect and has an unbelievably beautiful face with green eyes and long curly blonde hair, all of which bely his thirst for blood and sadistic nature. The other member of their group is the biggest but not the tallest, that is Vladimir, his name is Carlisle he also wears black armor and a crimson cloak but they are immaculately clean and he has long white hair and grey eyes, the only weapon he wields a a power sword that looks like a rapier of some kind but he prefers to use his psychic powers, he is a very powerful pyrokinetic. While Stefan and Carlisle are powerful in their own right they only act when Vladimir tells them to and they follow him obediantely.

Their personalities differ, Stefan is bellicose and straigtforward, Carlisle scheming and pompous, and Vladimir is powerful, graceful and patient.

-------------][----------------

Name: Stefan

Age: 10,154

Appearance: <Deleted by unknown source>

Equipment: <Deleted by Unknown Source>

Bio: <Deleted by Unknown Source>

------------][---------------

Name: Carlisle

Age: 10,156

Appearance: <Deleted by Unknown Source>

Personality: <Deleted by Unknown Source>

Bio: <Deleted by Unknown Source>

------------][-----------------

[Further note from Inquisitor: 
Like I had stated above the information on Stefan and Carlisle has been deleted by an unknown source only recently and I am under the impression that somehow The Coven was able to manipulate the people they needed to get some of the information on them wiped out. I am sending out this message to all Imperial Forces present so that if when I wake Vladimir's information is also gone from my records then you will have what you need with you. I urge you, please proceed with extreme caution if these three beings are encountered, they are highly dangerous and very hard to kill. On a side note I should say that they believe that they do not worship chaos and indeed I have seen no markings on any of them to suggest otherwise when I was only briefly in their presence, but they should be treated as renegades at the least. If they believe that you have done them a great disservice than they will track and hunt you down as they have been doing to me for the past ten months. If I do not make planetfall by the time these records are recieved by any of you than it is safe to assume that The Coven has indeed reached me and I am no longer with the living.]

----------------------][----------------------

[Transmission End]

Reason for being here: Like always they have decided to jump ship at this planet sensing that they can get away with many killings here and not be noticed at all. They had a close call recently with some Slaaneshi marines not too long ago and are extremely thirsty.

Starting Location: They will be starting in the rural areas where there are the farmlands, they believe that they will have he best chance of hunting here without getting caught.


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

While I have nothing against you playing a chaos marine BlackApostleVilhelm I would rather you gave me reason for him being there and where he's starting off from on (or out of if you wish to begin in orbit or the warp) Zephian (Note dark angel I would like the latter information from you too) instead of the bio.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

just editted in my starting location anything else?


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

Nope all good, thank you very much dark angel, makes life a bit easier for me and GMing.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

its all good one question though when will we start?


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

Hopefully a day after all the spots are filled up, sofar hopefully 4 seem to have been filled. I already have parts of the Intro post written out so I might be able to kick it off ealrier than that depending on how quickly this app thread fills up.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep in mind everyone, posting in red is expressedly forbidden as it is only to be used for official moderator statements. That would be red and dark red; and sorry, but I do actually use red text in roleplay forums now and then. (Thirty five colours total, two or three are red and one is black, that still leaves you over thirty other possible colours to choose from.)


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd like a spot if possible, I got 2 ideas for characters, one of which I'd like to discuss with one other player, then will post her bio if he's ok with my idea, otherwise I'll post my other one.


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I'll reserve my verdict until the bio is posted then Inquisitor Einar and thank you for making a rule I was unaware of clear to me, Darkreever.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

changed some stuff up for you Minoras


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Great opening post Minorass
I dont know if their is still space or whether this charactor is applicable
but ill post it anyway

Name Derksag the bloodthirster
Age 4,065
Race Dark eldar Incubi
Equipment: Shredder, Blaster and Power sword

Description; His face is hidden by a mask that exposes only his mouth. The mask is tinted with blood for Derksag has grown a predelection for the blood of his victims. He is tall for his race and his slender physique hides the immense power he can exert.

Personality: Derksag was driven insane by certain events in his past. He is a gibbering introverted schizophrenic that sees the world thorugh a mask of tortured hatred. The sound or scent of violence draws a passion from deep within his tortured soul that drives him into a blood haze. After the battle he will awake from his reverie lying admist mangled corpses his lips still moist with their blood. After these blood hazes Derksag returns to a relatively sane state, though his eyes are strained and his tongue flits across his teeth as he battles with the voices and screams that resound in his head.

Bio:Though all dark eldar are insane ,to a certain extent, Derksag is beyond this and thus the memories of his history are incomplete. He became the Incubi of the dark eldar lord Cabalsc after many years of trusted service as a raider. He distinguished himself by fighting away a group of treacherous dark eldar that dared to attack his lord. He and his lord fought back to back cutting a path to safety. 

On the day that would twist the fate of Derksag, they were attacked by another lords retinue and over 20 warriors. The bodyguards of Cabalsc died one by one till the Lord and Derksag were left alone amongst the dead. The lord fell next as an incubi struck the weak armour under his arm piercing his heart. Derksag enraged by his failure jumped forward slashing and hacking with furious swipes of his sword. Warriors fell, necks slashed open by the arcing blows, yet eventually Derksag was knocked down. Despite his valient struggles he was subdued and subjected to torture by his captors till he lost his mind, driven insane by agony. He was left curled and gibbering to the darkness as insanity rapped itself around him.

Over 4 years he lay in the shadows becoming one with the darkness as his hatred festered and began to bubble with anger. One day it exploded, burst from him and as the dungeon door opened he exploded outwards snapping the necks of the guards. Through the corridors he ran killing as he went without mercy as the screams began to resound in his head. Finally he killed an Incubi and took his power sword, shredder, blaster, mask and armour before making his escape.

He began to walk the webway alone, learning the secret passages that had been unused for years. The screams taunt him still and every so often, Derksag will burst from the webway onto imperial worlds driven mad by the sounds of bloodshed and the screams of pain that emminate from them. The power sword blaster and shredder work as one to rip the breath from throats before bending to drink their blood through the gaping hole in the blood stained mask. 

Reason for being on the planet:
Wondering the webway he heard the screams and cries of battle that resounded upon the planet. Moving through the webway portal he stepped out alone onto the world below

Original location. The webway portal allowed him to burst into one of the ruined buildings in the centre of the fighting

ColourThe screams will never stop


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm
thank you very much for making the changes to the Bio welcome to this little shindy.
deathbringer 
I think your bio is good enough to be accpeted. That would be five out of six places definetly sold and Inquisitor Einar has reserved the last place so until I see her Bio and give the thumbs up/down consider it filled. my this app filled up fast...


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Nooo! *jumps on that grenade... a little too late* Too... many... options... *twitch twitch* not... enough... restrictions... *twitch twitch* too... many... god moders... *twitch twitch* I'm sorry... I failed you all... blarg...

Honestly though, nice concept... but if you don't want your game to turn into a mindless spectacle, I would suggest heavy restrictions... especially on particular power gamers *points at everyone here*

What? You know it's true, deny it, I dare you.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

*Mira*

Ok, here's the bio of the char I wanted to play. 

Name: Mira Flameheart
Age: 37
Race: Human - Sister of Battle
Description: Standing quite tall, at 5' 10, she can be a fearsome sight to behold in her power armour. Generally looking quite grim, and always on the lookout for anybody that might assault her given charge, she tends to be pensive and sceptical of situations.

Personality: Generally a pensive realist, she has seen howmuch pain and death there can be on a battle field, ever loyal to the god emperor, she fights with determinationi and a fierce protectiveness of her charge, Cannoness Elisa.
Equipment: Power Armour, cloak of st.Aspira, Eviscerator, two flame pistols, a jump pack, frag grenades and a purity seal.

Bio: Having grown up in an orphanage, she spent much of her youth on the streets between various gang wars in a lower hive. When she was 16, the orphanage decided to send her off to the nearby convent of the sisters of battle where she began training as one.
Her fierceness and agility, as well as her good marksmanship quickly earned her a promotion to the seraphim. 
She continued to serve the sisterhood as one, flying over battlefields and bringing down fiery death upon the heretics and traitors she fought. In her second campaign in a broken hive, her entire squad was taken out by enemy anti-air fire, as she fell from the skies, several sisters on the ground reacting to this and charged the enemy position to retaliate, Elisa being on the front lines. The chaos cultists had been waiting for this, and opened up with a rain of heavy bolter fire, pinning the sisters out in the open.
Praying to the emperor, she punched her jump pack's engines, diving down to the pinned cannoness, grabbing her and lifting her into the skies, dropping her down straight in the middle of the cultists, and landed beside her, firing her twin pistols and covering her back as she cut down the traitorous cultists with her blade.
After the battle, she was distinguished with her purity seal for her valour, and assigned as Cannoness Elisa's celestian retinue.

Reason for appearance: Cannoness Elisa's bodyguard
Location: In Orbit.


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

Well sofar I have yet to actually roleplay on this forum, so I can't deny or confirm your claims so I will reserve my judgements for when I see these people RP and I'm confident i'll be able to handle them i'm not an entirely novice GM.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

That is a wise decision... I may wish to join because of it... but should I? Do I honestly have the time, the will, the dedication to fulfill yet another duty to yet another game that may go the same way as so many others before it?

By the gods I hate the sound of my voice when I read back what I type... so annoying in how dark and moody it sounds... so glad I can mimic other less annoying accents.

Oh bother... where was I, oh yes... to join or not to join, that is the question... whether it is noblier in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of my enemies, or to... I dono the rest of the quote but whatever.

What you guys think? Should "Rage" join the fight as a pacifist?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

KageRyuuUji said:


> That is a wise decision... I may wish to join because of it... but should I? Do I honestly have the time, the will, the dedication to fulfill yet another duty to yet another game that may go the same way as so many others before it?
> 
> By the gods I hate the sound of my voice when I read back what I type... so annoying in how dark and moody it sounds... so glad I can mimic other less annoying accents.
> 
> ...


Why not? One more person couldn't possible hurt.


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I have nothing against it, if everyone else agrees I'm more than happy to let KageRyuuUji post up a bio and take a look at it. 
By the way Inquisitor Einar your in aswell good Bio


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

So whens the rp going to start?


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

Soon as I can get the intro post written up which may not end up being completed till tomorrow though, have a few things that need doing today.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

If its alright with you Minorass, I'd like to submit a character to play.

Unseen Ones

Name: Sergeant Hadril Decon
Age: 93
Race: Astartes, Unseen Ones chapter
Appearence: Left side of Hadril's face is darker from burns, with scars criss-crossing his scalp and mangling the right ear. Left eye is an augmatic replacement with one gold and three silver service studs marking eighty years of fighting the Emperors enemies.

Armour is MkVII Aquila, the left shoulder pad replaced with a studded one, a battle honour earned with his rank of sergeant.

Personality: Cold and distant to everyone, but fiercly loyal to any of his brother marines and those who fight for the Emperor. Does not question the orders of his leaders, though that does not mean he will completely shun his own opinion aside.

Equipment: Power armour, frag grenades, krak grenades, chainsword, bolter, combat knife

Text colour: Watch your back... (green)

Reason for appearance: Under command of Librarian Andrian


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok minorass i have changed my character bio a little to make it more fluffy, not much of a difference though. since you are playing three NPCs and are the GM if you could read my post again and once the thread actually starts work that message or something like it into the opening post for all Imperial Forces I would greatly appreciate it, it adds to my characters' fluff a little. (the inquisitor who sends it should be considered dead also) thanks dude, much appreciated.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been on a campout and just found this thread, I know that at this point you have 8/6 slots filled (if I counted right) but could I worm my way in? (Awsome setup!)


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

I resent the implication that I'm a power gamer. I do feel a little overmatched however .


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

Technically 7/6 and 1 unconfirmed (darkreever your bio's fine)... KageRyuuUji has yet to confirm if he wants in or not... Judging by his posts sofar I'm pretty certain he'll opt for no though and even if he deosn't I think I might be able to handle 9 players, but that is the absoloute limit. Colonel Schafer you may join in as the final applicant.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

will we start when these are confirmed?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Name: Derek Orwell
Age: ??? (oldish for a marine)
Race: Human, Marine, Space Wolf
Description: Height; [unarmored]7' 2" [armored]7' 10" weight; [unarmored]260 [armored]470 eyes: green, hair; red-short, scars around the neck and across the left hand.
Personality: Jovial, grave when life or death decisions must be made, secretly harbors minor disagreements with the imperial doctrine.
Equipment: Power armor, bolter(?) (modified bolt pistol?) (with non-standard combat attachment), silver aquilla incorporating a small device that flashes and can blind an unwary opponent (worn around the neck on a string) frag and krak grenades. bike 
Bio: Initiated into the Space Wolves at a late age, he was deemed to be a liability due to his reluctance to kill without a reason. He never advanced in rank beyond being a (what is it the space wolves call their initiates?) until he was assigned to a campaign against the orks who he despises with a vengeance. During that campaign he carved a trail of bloodshed thru the enemies mobs with a distinguishing ferocity, always making his way to the frontlines before anyone else. He was swiftly promoted to a biker squad, of witch he almost immediately became sergeant. Much later when fighting against the Tau, he was accused for heresy by the ordo Xeno on charges that were never brought into the light, and he has never shared with anyone. He fled his chapter in a small space craft. He traveled the imperium, appearing on many battlefields briefly and unexpectedly, disappearing before the ordo Xeno could discover him. Currently, he is investigating the technological artifact and keeping clear of the inquisitorial forces on the planet. When questioned by others he always presents himself as an active member of the Space Wolves chapter. 
Text color: Why? Cyan 
Reason for appearance: Stowed away on the imperial guards transport to avoid pursuing members of the ordo Xeno, now interested in the artifact. 
Starting: Outside the imperial guard perimeter, off bike, preparing to try and sneek in to do some searching in the artifact sight. 

If the whole Ordo Xeno thing messes with the plot, ignore it and we can assume they haven’t caught up to me. Also, assume that no one knows my history to begin with when they meet me, otherwise this could turn to PVP very fast.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Minorass said:


> Technically 7/6 and 1 unconfirmed (darkreever your bio's fine)... KageRyuuUji has yet to confirm if he wants in or not... Judging by his posts sofar I'm pretty certain he'll opt for no though and even if he deosn't I think I might be able to handle 9 players, but that is the absoloute limit. Colonel Schafer you may join in as the final applicant.


Uhm.. if that unconfirmed is me.. my bio is on page 3.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I think he was talking about Kage'


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought it might be me, because I've not heard anything from him about my Bio.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Minorass said:


> Well I have nothing against it, if everyone else agrees I'm more than happy to let KageRyuuUji post up a bio and take a look at it.
> By the way Inquisitor Einar your in aswell good Bio


He replied 
he is waiting on kage


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooops.. missed that in the pile of posts


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I shall pass for now, and instead dedicate myself to creating an RP of my own. However, when things get started, I shall watch from the shadows, eager to see the story unfold or fall before chaos.


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

Well Schafer your accepted,
and I am quietly thankfull that Kage has decided not to join (less players I have to handle), anyway I am working as fast as i can on the introduction post but I'm afraid I may not be able to get it up until Friday. I'm really sorry I have to keep you guys waiting but there is alot of shit flying around in RL and I have to deal with it.... Once more I extend my apologies and I hope that no one will be too pissed at me.


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

Righto, finally managed to get the bugger up, sorry for taking so long everyone. I hope this meets with your usual standards around here. Shout if I've done something terribly ungodly.
Just as an extra note if all OOC chatter could be kept on this thread I'd be greatful.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

OOC note: Uhm.. we waiting on some people to post or something?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm waiting for Minorass to give us an update.


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

SOrry to you all for dissapearing for such a prolonged period of time,
I've had a few major PC issues that have disabled me from using it. I'm sorry for the inconvenience and I will try to get my next post up for you all by thursday... I ask for you all to be patient with me until then and my responses will come much quicker,


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

What happened to this rp? Minorass where did you go?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Necrosis calm down; Minorass has already told us that he is experiencing computer issues and is working to get the resolved. That these problems have not been resolved yet is no surprise; real life throws us curveballs from time to time.


----------

